# [Erfahrungsbericht] be Quiet Silent Wings USC 120mm



## Erzbaron (12. August 2009)

Moinsen liebe Community,

hier entsteht in den nächsten Tagen mein ganz persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht mit den neuen Silent Wings von be Quiet ... 4 Stück habe ich bei Hardwareversand bestellt und genau diese 4 werden dann ab sofort mein Gehäuse lüften und meine CPU von Wärme freiblasen ... 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein bissle Spass beim lesen...




*Einleitung:*

Ich möchte hier nicht wirklich einen Usertest schreiben sondern wie der Titel es schon aussagt einen Erfahrungbericht über den Einbau und den Sinn/Nutzen den neuen Lüfter, was ich mir vorstelle und wie ich die neuen Lüfter empfinde. Ich werde keine umfangreichen Geräuschmessungen vornehmen sondern nur meine rein subjektiven Eindrücke vermitteln.

*Status jetzt:*

Tja, warum habe ich mir die be Quiet Lüfter gekauft, die Frage lässt sich einfach beantworten. Ich habe zur Zeit einen Hiper Osiris Midi Tower in dem 3 Gehäuselüfter verbaut sind, die 3 Standartlüfter von Hiper habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit gegen Modelle von Xigmatek eingetauscht aber mit diesen bin ich Aufgrund der Geräuschkulisse nicht so sehr zufrieden und das obwohl ich 2 der 3 Gehäuselüfter mit 7 Volt (per Akasa Adapter) betreibe, deine dritte an der Rückseite wird mit 12V betrieben. In der nachfolgenden Grafik veranschauliche ich das nocheinmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht blasen zwei Lüfter frische Luft ins Gehäuseinnere, ein Lüfter saugt die erwämte Luft an und bläst sie hinaus. Der Airflow funktioniert auch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, mein System (sh. folgende Auflistung) wird recht gut entlüftet, aber wie eingangs erwähnt ist die Geräuschkulisse noch alles andere als zufriedenstellend.

*Mein Rechner:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II 810 @ 3,4GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 mit Standartlüfter
Board: MSI DKA 790GX Platinum (benötigt gute Belüftung der Spawakühler)
RAM: 4x2GB Corsair XMS DDRII800
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD4870 1GB Vapor-X
HD: WD Caviar Black 1TB ruhiggestellt mit dem Scythe Quiet Drive
NT: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R (sehr silent)

*Der erste Eindruck:*

So nun halte ich die Schmuckstücke in Händen, die Verpackung ist in den typischen be Quiet Farben gehalten. nämlich schwarz und macht einen durchaus wertigen Eindruck, vorallem es ist alles in deutsch und englisch aufgedruckt. Die Verpackung ist zur Hälfte durchsichtig so das man sich schon einen ersten Eindruck von den Lüftern machen kann. Vorallem fallen die Rillem auf den Lüfterblättern auf sowie die Vibrationsdämpfer in den Ecken auf. Ebenfalls beim ersten berühren und anfassen ist mir aufgefallen das die Lüfter ein gutes Stück schwerer als "normale" sind. Ich bin gespannt die Lüfter das erste mal in Betrieb zu nehmen. 

Impressionen folgen sobald ich wieder zu Haus bin, im Büro fällt es wohl eher negativ auf wenn ich hier und jetzt ne Fotosession starte.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. August 2009)

meiner


----------



## Erzbaron (12. August 2009)

der hier auch


----------



## Erzbaron (12. August 2009)

*Fazit:*

4 von 4 defekt ... was soll ich nich sagen? Immerhin machen die Lüfter einen wertigen Eindruck und das Zubehör sowie die Features sind absolut sinnvoll. Zum ganz großen Glück fehlt nur noch die Funktion


----------



## drachenorden (12. August 2009)

... wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben ... gaanz ruhig, Brauner! 

Die Eindrücke interessieren mich aber schon sehr, da  die *Engelsflügel* oder die militärische Variante von Akasa *(Apache)* momentan in meine engere Wahl ziehe; die Lian-Li-Standardlüfter sorgen bei geringer Drehzahl einfach für einen zu geringen Durchsatz ...

Also, ranhalten!


----------



## Erzbaron (13. August 2009)

nur nicht übertreiben mit dem Interesse 

Eine kleine Zwischeninfo, die Bilder kommen morgen aber es gibt zur Zeit technische Probleme ... die Lüfter drehen sich nicht und einer ist glaub ich grad durchgebrannt (zumindest hats so gerochen ...) ausführlicheres in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2009)

Wenn nicht mach ich einfach weiter 
meine sollten morgen kommen 

Edit : Hoffentlich kommt das Abrauchen nicht von der schlechten Qualität, die die Lüfter eig nicht haben dürften...


----------



## Erzbaron (13. August 2009)

also hochwertig wirken die Dinger ... aber ich bekomm die partout nicht ans laufen ... weder per 7V Adapter, noch per Mainboardanschluss oder normalem 12V Adapter ... 

Da muss ich morgen dann mal den hochgelobten Support testen


----------



## Erzbaron (15. August 2009)

Moin,

tja was soll ich sagen?!? In Absprache mit dem BQ- und dem HWV.de Support gebe ich euch die Einstellung dieses Erfahrungsberichtes bekannt!

Alle 4 Lüfter sind defekt und ich persönlich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, einer der Lüfter hat sogar gequalmt  Die mitgelieferten Adapter funktionieren absolut tadellos, diese hab ich mit verschiedenen Lüftern getestet ... aber die Quote 4 von 4 defekt geht ehrlich gesagt mal garnicht ... 

Bilder lade ich heute noch hoch ...


----------



## kadlfhdjjhjl@kulturbetri (15. August 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> tja was soll ich sagen?!? In Absprache mit dem BQ- und dem HWV.de Support gebe ich euch die Einstellung dieses Erfahrungsberichtes bekannt!
> 
> ...




*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

*BeQuiet... die habens halt echt mit den "qualmigen" Effekten! 

Ich weis noch meine die Fehlerbeschreibung an den Support damals: _"Netzteil speit Feuer und Rauch"_ 

Scheinbar hat sich bei denen echt nix verändert. 

Die 5 NTs die ich damals bestellt habe, sind ohne Ausnahme abgeraucht...


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

autsch, doch keine alternative zu NB wenn alle 4 über jordan gehen? das ist schade, mein nt läuft trotzdem ohne probs.


p.s. oben hast du statt der eine dritte, deine dritte geschrieben


----------



## icecold (15. August 2009)

Schade ich dachte mir das die eine Alternative zu den Noisblockern wären aber so wird es eher nichts damit.

Schade.
MfG
icecold


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2009)

Hi,
wenn meine Be Quiet-Lüfter mal i-wann ankommen würden, hätte ich auch schon ein bisl darüber berichtet 
Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich jetzt ein bisl Angst die Lüfter anschließen  

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## drachenorden (15. August 2009)

... wie sich das liest, fällt meine Kaufentscheidung wohl doch eher in Richtung Noctua (FLX) oder Akasa (Apache) ...


----------



## eVoX (15. August 2009)

Gleich alle vier kaputt, hast wohl welche aus der "Montagsproduktion" erwischt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

@Johnny the Gamer
Schreib bitte hier rein, wenn du deinen bekommen hast, ob er funktioniert.


----------



## speedymike (19. August 2009)

wenigstens machen die bequiet lüfter ihrem namen aller ehre ... weil leiser gehts dann echt nicht mehr.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. August 2009)

Also ich habe mittlerweile drei verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Vergleich mit den Scythe S-Flex liefern sie bei 1200 RPM (be quiet! mit Aquero gedrosselt) gefühlt mehr Druck und sind fast nicht zu hören. Bei 1500 RPM hört man leise den "Wind" an den Rotorblättern, würde ich aber noch als leise bezeichnen. Bei 800 RPM sind S-Flex wie auch be quiet! nicht mehr zu hören, der be quiet! macht aber auch dann etwas mehr Druck!
Das ist meine Erfahrung mit den Dingern!


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Würden die auch für einen Radiator taugen?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

Die Lüfter haben ein eigenes, steckbares Befestigungssystem. Ob man normale Schrauben benutzen kann, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Denke aber, es sollte funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Die Lüfter haben ein eigenes, steckbares Befestigungssystem. Ob man normale Schrauben benutzen kann, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Denke aber, es sollte funktionieren.


 

Also vom Druck sollten die für einen MagiCool 360 Xtreme reichen, oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

"reichen" sollte er in jedem Fall!


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> "reichen" sollte er in jedem Fall!


 

Dann danke ich für die Auskunft!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. September 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Die Lüfter haben ein eigenes, steckbares Befestigungssystem. Ob man normale Schrauben benutzen kann, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Denke aber, es sollte funktionieren.


Ja, M3 Schrauben passen durch, falls einer der Befestigungsstifte mal abbrechen sollte, so wie bei mir


----------



## bullitt83 (7. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe heue mein Paket von Aquatuning bekommen *freu* Am Donnerstag Abend um 2200 Uhr bestellt und direkt Bezahlt und heute Morgen um 9 hat der nette Postbote geklingelt 
So nun habe ich die Nexxos Radiatoren 1 x 360 und 1 x 120, leider ist der Alurahmen mit dem Radiator vernietet und ich kann meine BeQuiet nicht Montieren -.-
Gibt es hier vielleicht einen Tipp? Bevor ich am Montag die Zeile unserer Lehrwerkstatt gebe zum Aufbohren.....

Nette Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## DaxTrose (8. November 2009)

Wo genau ist Dein Problem? Du kannst doch mit M3x30mm Schrauben die Lüfter an den Radi schrauben, oder nicht?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. November 2009)

Nix Nieten aufbohren! Du sollst Lüfter draufschrauben und nicht die Seiten des Radi`s massakrieren 
Das ist schon so richtig, dass sich die Nieten da befinden...


----------



## bullitt83 (8. November 2009)

Moin,

oh ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich die Pins nutzen muss, da sonst die Dämpfung nicht richtig funktionieren würde.
Aber vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp, denn es ist mir auch lieber nichts aufbohren zu müßen.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Greets
Bullitt


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Durch die Pins kannst du bestimmt auch ein 3er Loch Bohren und dann durch schrauben


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. November 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Durch die Pins kannst du bestimmt auch ein 3er Loch Bohren und dann durch schrauben


Nein das geht nicht! 


bullitt83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> oh ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich die Pins nutzen muss, da sonst die Dämpfung nicht richtig funktionieren würde.
> Aber vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp, denn es ist mir auch lieber nichts aufbohren zu müßen.


Du hättest generell nichts Bohren müssen, denn der Radi ist vom Design so mit dem vernietetem Blech...Der wäre undicht geworden, wenn du die Nieten aufgebohrt hättest


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

> Nein das geht nicht!


Warum nicht?


----------



## DaxTrose (8. November 2009)

Einfach M3x30mm Schrauben nehmen und durchstecken - das geht hervorragend und der Lüfter ist trotzdem entkoppelt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. November 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Dann guck die mal die Befestigungsstifte an, die mit dem Lüfter geliefert werden!  Da erübrigt sich die Frage nach dem Durchbohren...

Wie es Dax eben beschrieben hat, geht es richtig...Einfach nur Schrauben durch die grauen Entkopplernippel  an den vier Ecken des Lüfters und danach einfach auf den Radi schnallen, ferig (ist doch nicht so schwer... Aber nicht zu lange Schrauben oder zu fest, denn sonst dreht ihr in den Radi und der kann undicht werden! 

Ausserdem sind die Entkoppler am Lüfter selbst, dafür sind nicht die Stifte verantwortlich


----------



## bullitt83 (8. November 2009)

Jupp habs heute morgen gleich mal ausprobiert, es sind ja genug M3x30 dabei bei den Radis  Ich hatte auch schon etwas angst dass unsere AZUBIS da vll meinen Radi undicht machen würden. Die Schrauben lassen sich halt etwas schwer durch den Dämpfer durchschrauben aber es klappt und ja ich hab schon geguckt dass ich sie nicht zu tief eindrehe, da sonst mein Radi was abbekommen würde.


----------



## astartica (8. November 2009)

kann mir jemand verraten wie schnell die dinger bei 5 bzw 7V drehen?
thx


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. November 2009)

Das is doch 'ne ganz einfache Rechenaufgabe 

12 V = 1500 u/min
7 V =  875 u/min
5 V =  625 u/min


----------



## astartica (8. November 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das is doch 'ne ganz einfache Rechenaufgabe
> 
> 12 V = 1500 u/min
> 7 V =  875 u/min
> 5 V =  625 u/min




sicher das sich das ganze linear verhält?


----------



## CrysisFreak (8. November 2009)

Ich wär mir da auch nich so sicher mit den Drehzahlen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. November 2009)

Natürlich, ist doch i-wie logisch oder ?


----------



## UnnerveD (9. November 2009)

Nachgemessen habe ich mal mit meiner Scythe Kaze Lüftersteuerung; meine 3 Lüfter erreichen:

12V - 1440-1470 U/min
  7V - 1080-1110 U/min*
  5V -   810-840   U/min*


*(Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass meine Lüftersteuerung stufenlos zwischen den Voltzahlen wählt und die Mittelstellung exakt 6V beträgt und ich ein bisschen weniger für 5V bzw. ein bisschen mehr für 7V gebe. Bei 6V liegen die Werte bei 960-990 U/min)

mfG


----------



## X Broster (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe zwei 120er PWM´s und einen normalen 120er(nachgekauft) verbaut. Warum läuft der 3-pin mit 720-780 RPM, aber die PWM´s auf den gewünschten 450RPM über meine Lüftersteuerung, obwohl alle über 3-pin Anschlüsse unabhängig verbunden sind? 
(Alle auf LOW laufend)


----------

